# Unidentified porcelain sign



## catman (Nov 20, 2017)

This is the first sign i've found bottle digging or anywhere else! unfortunately It's been cut up. I couldn't find it online. if anyone can ID it, that would be great! Any information would be appreciated!
Thanks, Catman


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

its going to be tough as its only part of the actual sign , might need a real sign expert to solve this one


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 20, 2017)

The colors remind me of a Hires Root Beer sign like the one from online below, but I know it isn't that variation. It could be a local sign too. What was the age of the dump you dug it at? I agree with RCO it could take a while to solve this mystery!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2017)

Hamm's Beer fits but the font doesn't look right at all for any of their signs that I can find online.  _____ Horse Beer or _____ House Beer is also a possibility, but again I can't find any matches.  Or it might not be beer at all.


----------



## catman (Nov 21, 2017)

thanks for the help!  the dump ranges from the 1920's-1960's


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2017)

Its gotta be Hires Root Beer, they made thousands of signs during those years


----------

